# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển Thợ gia công Tiện - Phay (Hotline: 0934851179)

## chetaomaynamlong

Công ty TNHH SX TM DV KT Nam Long cần tuyển
Thợ Tiên, Phay
Số lượng: 05
Yêu cầu: không cần bằng cấp, chỉ cần kinh nghiệm, cần cù chăm chỉ
Lương: thỏa thuận khi phỏng vấn
Quyền lợi: các quyền lợi căn bản, làm trong môi trường thân thiện
Mọi chi tiết xin liên lệ: 0934 851 179 ms Nhã
Địa chỉ công ty: E4/12D Thới Hòa, ấp 5, Xã Vĩnh Lộc A, huyện Bình Chánh, HCM

----------

